# Splice GEC at Ground Rod # 1?



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Customer's house has 1 ground rod. AHJ wants me to install another to comply with 250.53(A)(2) 

So the GEC will originate at the ground buss in the panel and then connect to the existing ground rod (ground rod #1) and terminate at the new supplemental ground rod (ground rod #2)

Question: Do I have to run a new GEC?
Or 
Can I install another acorn or water pipe type ground clamp on ground rod #1 to connect a 6' section of GEC between ground rod #1 and ground rod #2?

Looks like what I want to do may violate 250.64(C)


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It say's "if necessary" you can splice the conductor.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a bonding jumper, it is perfectly code compliant.









You know what is crazy? If you ever need to extend the GEC, you can do so by driving a ground rod. For example, the UFER was cut short by the concrete guys on a detached garage that I was wiring. So I just drove a ground rod right outside and ran the UFER to that, then a new GEC from the ground rod in to the panel.

I've seen discussions on Mike Holt's about how that is compliant, and people have put a rod in the basement floor to extend the GEC. Of course you can use an irreversible crimp as well, but not everyone has one of those.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

#6 from gnd buss to both rods. 1 cable. They will let you do one if you do a ground resistance test and it comes up less than 25 ohms. If you look in the hardcover NEC there is even a diagram showing it connected to the water meter where the main GEC is


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Also check with the utility company. Some want a separate GEC to each grounding electrode. Most Utilities have a guide book to follow. Around here, if it does not look like the picture then it will not pass.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I've seen discussions on Mike Holt's about how that is compliant, and people have put a rod in the basement floor to extend the GEC. Of course you can use an irreversible crimp as well, but not everyone has one of those.



It seems it would be worthwhile for someone to keep a handful of irreversible crimps with a crimper in their vehicle. If you're in this for the long haul, it's a necessity in my opinion.

It can't be very cost effective to drive a rod where 2 minutes with a crimper and crimp would otherwise get it done.

We keep them on the truck, but we use them all the time since we build a lot of ag service with a lot GEC taps.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cow said:


> It seems it would be worthwhile for someone to keep a handful of irreversible crimps with a crimper in their vehicle. If you're in this for the long haul, it's a necessity in my opinion.


 It depends on your uses. If you do primarily residential, you may not have the need for a $300+ crimper that you might use once a year.



> It can't be very cost effective to drive a rod where 2 minutes with a crimper and crimp would otherwise get it done.


 Agreed. I only posted that to show how silly the GEC/irreversible connection thing is, and how it's OK to attach a GEC to a ground rod and extend it.



> We keep them on the truck, but we use them all the time since we build a lot of ag service with a lot GEC taps.
> 
> https://www.specialized.net/media/c...f6943c2b1e9/1/0/109x410_pli-burndy-yc4l12.jpg


That is a Burndy YC4L12, I don't believe that crimp is compliant for this reason:



> (C) Continuous.
> Except as provided in 250.30(A)(5) and
> (A)(6), 250.30(B)(1), and 250.68(C), grounding electrode
> conductor(s) shall be installed in one continuous length without
> ...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> #6 from gnd buss to both rods.


 The GEC should land on the neutral bar. In the common situation of landing the GEC in the main panel, the neutral bar often serves as both the neutral and ground bar. But the GEC should not land on a ground bar unless it is connected to the neutral bar via a conductor or bus bar. Since most ground bars are connected to the neutral bar via a little green screw, the GEC can't land on it.

This is all in 250.24.



> 1 cable. They will let you do one if you do a ground resistance test and it comes up less than 25 ohms. If you look in the hardcover NEC there is even a diagram showing it connected to the water meter where the main GEC is


Yes, you can connect them all together and run one GEC into the main panel. I will often run the ground rods to the water pipe if it is closer. You can also run the water pipe to the ground rod, but you might have to use larger than the typical #6 that we use for the ground rods.


----------

